# Startup



## sarvradhe (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi all,

I am starting an online t shirts selling business in India and I would like to refrain from using a vendor to print my t shirts what is the best printing option I have heat press, digital, DTG or screen printing.
I would also like to know the cost involved in each one of aforementioned.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

It depend upon the design


----------



## sarvradhe (Jan 22, 2016)

brandonlaura said:


> It depend upon the design


Supposedly my designs are mostly consisting of quotes and basic design nothing complex.


----------



## dogboneprinting (Jan 21, 2016)

If your just doing single color quotes or small single color designs then screen printing and vinyl graphics are probably the 2 simplest and easiest methods....of the 2 i personally went with screen printing instead of vinyl lettering and such...I am sure others will also chime in...


----------



## sarvradhe (Jan 22, 2016)

dogboneprinting said:


> If your just doing single color quotes or small single color designs then screen printing and vinyl graphics are probably the 2 simplest and easiest methods....of the 2 i personally went with screen printing instead of vinyl lettering and such...I am sure others will also chime in...


Hi thanks for that response what if the designs are multicoloured let's say like the one in the below image

[tracking link removed]


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

sarvradhe said:


> Supposedly my designs are mostly consisting of quotes and basic design nothing complex.


Its not about how complex your design is, it depends on the dimension and color range of the design


----------



## sarvradhe (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Brandon,

My biggest design is a max of an A4 size and my a max of 3 colours per design...


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

sarvradhe said:


> Thanks Brandon,
> 
> My biggest design is a max of an A4 size and my a max of 3 colours per design...


So screen printing is the best method for your design


----------

